# Big Bald BBQ Rub



## didiscd (Nov 18, 2013)

I just made this rub from Jeff's book and it is outstanding. i have experimented with dft rubs for a while but might have to stick with this one. I put it on pork ribs and chicken and both came out great.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm glad you like it. Took me a little while to come up with the recipe.


----------



## didiscd (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't see using anything. Seems to go great with anything. What is your preferred meat to use it on?


----------

